# The Litter Lifter Scoop



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Up until a while ago, I had tried various litter scoops, all of which posed the same problems. I was growing old waiting for the litter to sift through the darn scoop. I then bought a scoop called the “Litter Lifter”. What a difference! It easily glides through the litter, and litter sifts through instantaneously. No waiting, no shaking. It’s less likely to cause litter clumps to break up (I use clumping litter), and it catches even the smallest pieces. It now takes only a few seconds to scoop out even my largest boxes – zip, zip, zip. And, because the scoop is so effective, I don’t need to do a full litter change as often as I used to, which translates into savings on litter costs. I’m rarely impressed with products, but I would highly recommend this one. Has anyone else used this scoop and, if so, have you been as equally impressed?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Never saw that one before....

The scoop you'll hear several of us around here rave about is this one:

Duranimals - Why Durascoop


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

I use the Omega Paw Roll n Clean litter box so no need to scoop 

If I had to get one though I'd get the one Doodlebug suggested - I read good reviews on that one!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It looks like it is plastic?









I kept breaking the plastic scoops, even after I switched to the heavier one w/ larger holes and used with the crystal litter.









I could get one of those purple scoops to last me about 9mo and occasionally a year ... but if anyone else scooped and tried to "muscle" their way through the 4-5" deep litter in the LitterChest with it, it was doomed to crack. I made sure to keep 2-3 replacements on a shelf in the garage. 

Then I found the DuraScoop that Doodle posted and I was in LOVE! 








I remember posting and raving about it and Doodle cyber-laughing at me *_grin_* because I was just 'gushing' over it. I thought it was The Best Thing Ever!
It is metal and will never bend, crack or break. And I also don't ever have to worry about a dang plastic handle *flexing* when trying to pry a clump off and having it FLING the clump and loose litter up in the air and all over. 

I definitely like the shape of the scoop you posted about, but I don't think I'll ever want to use a plastic scoop again. *_sigh_* I love my DuraScoop!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Heidi: The picture at the top of your post are Litter Lifters. They are plastic, but not the sort of plastic you likely have in mind. They’re made of rigid ABS plastic, which is the same material used to make drainpipes under sinks, sewer pipes, laptop computers, phones, etc. So, it doesn’t bend or flex anymore than your drainpipes would! 

The feature I really find unique about it relative to other scoops is how easily the litter slides through it. Imagine putting flour in a sifter. It will eventually make its way through the sifter, if you shake the sifter long enough. That’s how I find many scoops are with litter (to varying degrees). Now think about putting a sifter in a bowl of water and then lifting the sifter out. You wouldn’t have to shake the sifter or wait for the water to drain out. The water would just drain through instantaneously. That’s how the Litter Lifter is with litter. You put the scoop in the litter, slide it from one end of the box to the other, instantly lift out the scoop -- and the only things on the scoop are the clumps. The clean litter sifts right through it instantaneously, just like water. If that’s also true for the DuraScoop, then I imagine they’d be equivalent. 

Right now, I think this silly little Litter Lifter is the best thing to come along since sliced bread! However, since three members here have mentioned the DuraScoop, I might give it a whirl. If I like it better, I’ll switch. If not, I won’t. I’ll let you know my findings!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Susan, I see there's no Litter Lifter on the Petsmart web site, so I wonder if it's just a Canadian thing. It sounds good, though! This all inspired me to look for a better metal one, though, because I'm still using the plastic ones that aren't that sturdy.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

October, Google "litter lifter" and you will find about six sites that sell them, at various costs and shipping charges, though not Petsmart or Petco. I tried about six different scoops and have liked the Booda extra large size with a rubberized tip. I've got three of them, none has come close to breaking after six months' use with several cats. BUt I think I'll try litter lifter, just to see. I also have one Durascoop and unfortunately found it less effective than the extra-large Booda scoop, a minority view, I see.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

OooooOOOOooooohhhh! Susan, I am now intrigued with your sturdy LL scoop and I may have to find one to try. I'm definitely going to search for more than just a picture and I'll read up on it. 

Like NewDad said, the DuraScoop does require some shaking/sifting, especially if there are large/multiple clumps in the scoop. I didn't mind that because it was so sturdy and didn't flex. 
My LitterChest is huge and deep in litter. I can 'shovel' a majority of the material away from one end to create an open space. Then I scoop 'bites' out of the edge of the pile and sift it over the cleared area, working my way across the Chest/tray until I've sifted through all of the litter and all of the sifted (clean) litter is to one side of the Chest/tray and then I can spread and smooth it flat again.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Holy Schmokes! Now I see what all the fuss is about!

The tines on the Litter Lifter aren't FLAT ... they are PEAKED so the litter _litter_aly falls right through it! 
How awesome is that! 
Definitely gonna have to get one. _DEFinitely!_

I checked and it might be found in a petstore the next town over ... I'll definitely check it out the next time I'm shopping in that area.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Holy Schmokes! Now I see what all the fuss is about!
> 
> The tines on the Litter Lifter aren't FLAT ... they are PEAKED so the litter _litter_aly falls right through it!
> How awesome is that!
> Definitely gonna have to get one. _DEFinitely!_


ROFL!! Now I'm cyber-laughing at your gushing!  If the DuraScoop requires shaking/sifting, then I won't like the DuraScoop, and you will definitely like the Litter Lifter. It will plow through 4-5 inches of litter as if it were butter, and when you lift the scoop out of the litter, the only thing on the scoop will be the clumps. And, BTW, I don't work for Litter-Lifter! But I am impressed with the product.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

October said:


> Susan, I see there's no Litter Lifter on the Petsmart web site, so I wonder if it's just a Canadian thing.


Whenever Canadians are able to get something Americans can't, you can near enough guarantee it's something we never wanted in the first place! :? I believe the manufacturer is a U.S. company. And, as NewRescueDad correctly pointed out, it's not sold at Petsmart (neither in Canada nor the U.S.), but is sold at various other pet stores and online.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Saw it at the local pet store today and had to buy it  Now I don't need to scoop much since I have a "roll away" litter box, but sometimes there are smaller pieces of clumped litter that reminded. So this works quite well! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## CrystalC (Oct 20, 2010)

Susan said:


> Whenever Canadians are able to get something Americans can't, you can near enough guarantee it's something we never wanted in the first place! :? I believe the manufacturer is a U.S. company. And, as NewRescueDad correctly pointed out, it's not sold at Petsmart (neither in Canada nor the U.S.), but is sold at various other pet stores and online.


Do you know what other pet stores in Canada around the Toronto area carry it?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

This whole thread is cracking me up. It doesn't take much to excite some cat-people who have to scoop litterboxes twice a day.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

But, _October_, what could possibly be more exciting than a Litter Lifter Scoop?!

_Crystal_: The only retailer I know of in Ontario is Petland, and the closest Petland to Toronto is in Hamilton (in Limeridge Mall, if you're familiar with that). Unfortunately, I was there a few weeks back and they were out of stock. So, I think an online order is your best bet.


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

I want one!!!!!!:cool I currently have a DuraScoop and while it won't bend or break (Before DuraScoop I'd broken 5 plastic ones. And the flicking of litter was annoying), the openings are rather large and let some smaller pieces through. And it requires the normal shaking/sifting. 
Where all can you buy these Litter Lifters from?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Below is a link to the company website. I just checked and appparently Petco is supposed to start carrying them as of November 1, which of course is today. It says to phone for availability, since I imagine the precise date will vary from store to store. It goes by the name Litter Lifter Magic Scoop.

Litter-Lifter Scoop | Cat Litter Scoop to LIFT Out Waste Not Clean Litter | Kitty Litter Scooper with Peaked Bladesfor Clumping Litter


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

I LOVE these! I have three now.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

October said:


> This whole thread is cracking me up. It doesn't take much to excite some cat-people who have to scoop litterboxes twice a day.


Ok, well, if you really want to get into litterscoop obsession mode, let me share the following with you. Thanks to Susan's recommendation, I now have two Litter Lifters, bought online, and they indeed are excellent, but like any tool, it has comparative advantages and disadvantages.

The main advantage is indeed its easy lifting and sifting, catching very small particles. On the other hand, it is not as deep as some other scoops, including the ones I rely on and that I mentioned previously but can't remember now.

So the Litter Lifter is excellent for moderate pee and poo clumps. However, my guys sometimes leave peeballs the size of Lake Ontario (at least it means they drink plenty of water!). For heavy duty clumps, I find a deeper scoop is better, even when scooping two or more times a day.

So like any well-stocked household, it pays to have different tools in the toolbox, depending on the size of the task at hand. Moderate clumps--LItter LIfter. Heavy duty clumps, my other scoop. I do NOT hang them up on hooks in the garage, however.


----------



## CrystalC (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for that info, Susan! I really appreciate it


----------



## fishyhelper288 (Oct 23, 2010)

This is quite interesting! as I not only have to scoop three kitty boxes for 5 kitties, but also 4 rattie boxes for 25 rats! They both get feline fresh pine litter, I love this litter, as even the smallest bits clump, but its not easily tracked around with the right litter mat ( I actually use a $3 welcome mat with lots of nubs at varrying heights, works awesome ) but, my scooper just lets so much slide through, ESPECIALLY with the rats, im throwing out so much litter, because their poos are mostly little, and need to set on top of litter to not fall through, it gets their pee clumps very good though  i went into a dollar store and got a sifter spoon for food, and am currenty trying that, but it takes forever to sift through their full sized litter pans! but i do it cause I love them, and hate the smell lol... saves me LOADS on aspen shavings, which generally run 15 bucks a bag, where other shavings are roughly 4 bucks for the same size or bigger! ...

perhaps ill look into a litter lifter  sounds like it could cut out an hour of wasted time sitting on the floor sifting through rat pans!


----------



## CrystalC (Oct 20, 2010)

So, I wrote the Litter Lifter people yesterday to see if they have other stores around Toronto that may carry their product. They wrote me back giving me two other stores. She asked me where I got my "good info from" lol She gave me the name of two pet supply stores in case anyone in this vicinity is interested. One is Global Pet Food in Markham and the other is Pets Palace in North York. She said they may have to order them, but it's worth a shot to see if they have any in stock already. Just wanted to share the info!


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

Susan said:


> Below is a link to the company website. I just checked and appparently Petco is supposed to start carrying them as of November 1, which of course is today. It says to phone for availability, since I imagine the precise date will vary from store to store. It goes by the name Litter Lifter Magic Scoop.
> 
> Litter-Lifter Scoop | Cat Litter Scoop to LIFT Out Waste Not Clean Litter | Kitty Litter Scooper with Peaked Bladesfor Clumping Litter



Thanks! I'll be checking our Petco to see if they carry them yet.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

CrystalC said:


> So, I wrote the Litter Lifter people yesterday to see if they have other stores around Toronto that may carry their product. They wrote me back giving me two other stores. She asked me where I got my "good info from" lol She gave me the name of two pet supply stores in case anyone in this vicinity is interested. One is Global Pet Food in Markham and the other is Pets Palace in North York. She said they may have to order them, but it's worth a shot to see if they have any in stock already. Just wanted to share the info!


Thanks for the info Crystal!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Susan said:


> But, _October_, what could possibly be more exciting than a Litter Lifter Scoop?!


Absolutely nothing. I'm taking this dead seriously and have a Litter Lifter on its way to me as we speak.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok, now you got me on this ppls. So I also wrote the litter lifter ppl and they also gave me the store in Markham. FYI, it's at Markham/16th. Global Pet Foods. Speak to Chris about it. Funny cuz I go there all the time and they know my dog on sight.

However, my question is though, wouldn't you guys prefer a cheap dollar shop one so that you can change it often without feeling financial pain? What are your reasons for keeping a durable litter box scoop? Sure you can wash it, but it gets all cruddy and gross over time. Isn't it better to just buy a new one every so often?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

October said:


> Absolutely nothing. I'm taking this dead seriously and have a Litter Lifter on its way to me as we speak.


Next thing you know, October, you'll be throwing a celebratory party!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> Ok, now you got me on this ppls. So I also wrote the litter lifter ppl and they also gave me the store in Markham. FYI, it's at Markham/16th. Global Pet Foods. Speak to Chris about it. Funny cuz I go there all the time and they know my dog on sight.
> 
> However, my question is though, wouldn't you guys prefer a cheap dollar shop one so that you can change it often without feeling financial pain? What are your reasons for keeping a durable litter box scoop? Sure you can wash it, but it gets all cruddy and gross over time. Isn't it better to just buy a new one every so often?


Actually, I don't care how durable it is (that's just an added plus). But any other scoop takes me 2-3 minutes to sift through each of my litter boxes...I grow old waiting for the litter to finally make its way through the scoop. With the Litter Lifter one, it takes less than 10 seconds to scoop each box. When one has 4 boxes and scoops twice a day, that time savings adds up...and I now have more time to play Da Bird!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Alpaca said:


> What are your reasons for keeping a durable litter box scoop? Sure you can wash it, but it gets all cruddy and gross over time. Isn't it better to just buy a new one every so often?


 It's job is to scoop urine clumps and poop. Cruddy/gross is part of its' job and I would much rather have durable so I'm not stranded at 2am some night with a broken scoop and no stores open around me.

Then again ... I don't wash my LitterChest or do full-litter exchanges. I only scoop waste and add fresh litter. IF a smear appears on the sides I'll spot-clean, but I've never 'sanitized' it. If the litter does its' job at desiccation and I do my job by scooping all solids daily ... all is good. I don't care what falls through the cracks, the desiccant nature of the litter will dry out the 'bits' and they won't be able to harbor parasites, bacteria or odor.
Scraping the DuraScoop vigorously through the litter 'scrubs' the shovel part of the tool and prevents a build-up of crud/gross.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If my Durascoop gets yucky I just drop it in the toilet for a couple hours, most of the goop soaks off. Wipe it with a paper towel and it looks like brand new.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Shrugs. I buy those cheap ones from the dollarstore. I don't have any problems with them not sifting properly. Stuff falls through like it should without me waiting too long. I've also never had a broken scoop. Maybe I have small cats with light waste? I have no idea.


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

Our Petco carries it so I snagged one today while I was there and I immediately tried it out when I got home. I love it!!!!! Good-bye DuraScoop!!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

the only issue i have is those little pieces (i use clumping) that fall right through the scoop. but ive never had any break or anything like that. actually have had the same one for 6 years! lol. (im sure i just cursed myself!)


----------

